# Reel Horror Here



## ReelHorror (May 13, 2004)

Hey,

Saw the link on my board. I wish I could remember who posted it so I could give them some credit. I love the look of this place and I see a few famliar faces already.

I going to take a look around....I'll be looking in the medicine cabinets first!


----------



## Hauntful (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey Reelhorror!

Welcome to Unpleasant Street! And it's great to have you here. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the madhouse. The medicine cabinet's are probably empty; seeing as Dark Empress most likely cleaned it out and took all the stuff in it to better watch *House of the Dead.*


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, whoever it was that brought you here, I say "thanks" to them, and also thank you for joining.


----------



## Dreamdemon (May 4, 2004)

welcome Reelhorror

Aaron


----------

